# Butternut wood



## rmonzo (Dec 15, 2008)

Is there an advantage to quarter sawing butternut to obtain the most beauty from the wood grain?


----------



## DRB (May 10, 2009)

IMO Butternut should be flat sawn. The ray fleck is very minor and the logs are normally not real big. The figure of nice flat sawn butternut is great, you will get narrow boards and more defects typically if you 1/4 saw. Now if you have a monster log you may have to 1/4 saw to handle it but Butternut is not normally a large tree since the canker has hit it bad.


----------

